# Pre-Seed



## Sarah84 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi,

Has anybody tried pre-seed?

I have just orded some, been advised to try it. Hopefully it will give me some luck


----------



## raemie3001 (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi there!

We just started using it this month although our issues might be beyond Preseed`s help! (Very low sperm count)

It certainly doesn't make the process any less enjoyable anyway!

We got ours online. It comes with an applicator so you insert it, kind of like a tampon.

Hope it works out for you!

X


----------



## lilyella (May 11, 2006)

Hi

pre-seed certainly seemed to work for us! We conceived naturally with twins   after quite a long time of infertility. Who really knows what effect it had? I would highly recommend it though! It was recommended to me by a friend who had also fell pregnant with twins whilst using it.


Good luck to you all!!

Lilyella xx


----------



## Sarah84 (Nov 27, 2012)

Thankyou Ladies,

I will be thinking positive next month and give it a go anything is worth a try, fingers crossed!!

My friend recomended it to me after she got pregnant using it after trying for a while to.

xxx


----------



## Starry34 (Jan 11, 2013)

Im currently trying conceive plus which i understand is a similar product.  Don't know if it is any good yet as only just started using it and currently on my 2ww, but it made me feel more positive just knowing I was using something that might help, i figured if it made me feel more positive and happier that that might be part of the battle as the less stressed you are i guess the more likely your body is to respond.  Good luck to you with preseed.


----------



## Karen11 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi, 
We've been using pre-seed for at about 6 months, but sadly no help yet. All our tests have been fine so far, so no obvious cause for infertility. 
Pre-seed is pretty expensive, i think, but i guess it's worth a go.


----------



## Binkysowner_Caroline (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi...we're currently using PreSeed. We've used it in the past along with Conceive Plus and Zestica - we've only conceived once before and that was using a mixture of whatever of these three we had knocking about in the bedside drawer  

Personally I'm not hugely keen on the texture of PreSeed as it is quite runny and we like to use a little as lube - can get a bit messy and it is also quite slippy once inserted...suggest you play around with what amount you use as we found that too much can prevent sensation  

However we have been using Conceive Plus for ages and nothing has happened so I have actually gone back to ordering PreSeed so who knows which one is the best.

Good luck with it
Caroline


----------



## Sarah84 (Nov 27, 2012)

Starry34 - Hi, did you get pregnant on your first try of ivf? Im waiting for my consultation date. x

Karen11 - Hi, all our test are fine to its soooo fustrating, good luck to you. x

Binkysowner - Hi, thanks for the advice, we all just gotta keep trying x


----------



## Starry34 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi sarah84, sorry for the late reply.  Yes i did fall pregnant on my first go at ivf, i was very lucky.  I think i was helped by having unexplained infertility as it could be something really simply preventing me from conceiving like hositile cm, or hubbys sperm although tested fine may be having trouble getting there as he likes his drink and this could be affecting it, as such i think that little helping hand to get the eggs and sperm together made all the difference to us.  People with definite problems face a much harder time as they have more obstacles to overcome.  Sending luck your way for your treatment, but be prepared for a bit of a await as they dont tend to move very quickly and spend most of the time completing paperwork.


----------



## babychickpea (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi,
I've used conceive plus for the first time this month as I read great reviews about it, plus it's supposed to have added things in it to make sperm last longer that pre-seed doesn't, Maybe just to bear in mind.

Good luck though and I hope it works for you.
x


----------

